# New to campervanning



## Lynne (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi everyone
i am Lynne my partner Nigel and i got our first campervan last october just in time for us to not be able to use it . Have always camped in our tent before but last time out we realised we were getting too old for sleeping on the floor and as Nigel was semi retiring we thought we would treat ourselves and have a bit of luxury. We cant wait for this lockdown to be over so we can start our campervan jouney  and make some new friends


----------



## myvanwy (Mar 18, 2021)

welcome Lynne and Nigel.   Thats just what we did after years under canvas.


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Red Dwarf (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello. Hope you have a wonderful adventure..


----------



## jeanette (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Robmac (Mar 18, 2021)

Welcome along.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland enjoy your adventures when allowed


----------



## RoaminRog (Mar 18, 2021)

Welcome along you two, won’t be long now before we can all go crazy!


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Makzine (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the adventure from Kent


----------



## The laird (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi and welcome from Co Antrim, best thing you will ever do is getting out and about in a van, home on wheels, health to wear.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 18, 2021)

Good Evening & Welcome to the Mad House. Hope you Join in on the board, catch you down there


----------



## Wully (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi welcome to the forum and enjoy.


----------



## Lynne (Mar 19, 2021)

RoaminRog said:


> Welcome along you two, won’t be long now before we can all go crazy!


Cant wait


----------



## Sanmedin (Mar 19, 2021)

Hello Lynne, I'm a newbie to this as well. Got our old van just recently and our first adventure is planned for May 9th on the Lizard peninsula. Cornwall is Vanessa's choice. I'm a bit concerned that Cornywall might be a bit cramped with campers but hey ho.


----------



## RoaminRog (Mar 19, 2021)

Watch out for that Wully fellah Lynne, when you park up at night, and just have the strength to make a cheese sarnie, he will appear next door to you and bbq half a cow and swish it down with gallons of wine with whiskey for pudding!
You have been warned!


----------



## Tookey (Mar 19, 2021)

Sanmedin said:


> Hello Lynne, I'm a newbie to this as well. Got our old van just recently and our first adventure is planned for May 9th on the Lizard peninsula. Cornwall is Vanessa's choice. I'm a bit concerned that Cornywall might be a bit cramped with campers but hey ho.


That's the beauty of a camper.......too busy, leave


----------



## The laird (Mar 19, 2021)

RoaminRog said:


> Watch out for that Wully fellah Lynne, when you park up at night, and just have the strength to make a cheese sarnie, he will appear next door to you and bbq half a cow and swish it down with gallons of wine with whiskey for pudding!
> You have been warned!


I've tried to get him to bring me grub but no yet


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello Lynne and Nigel, welcome aboard


----------

